# Help choosing large SUV - Yukon Denali, Toyota Land Cruiser?



## wwb4 (Dec 29, 2005)

jetstream23 said:


> I'm open to pre-owned as well. The QX56 is very nice, a more luxurious version of the Armada but that also pushes the price into the $55K+ range while an Armada can be had for the mid $40K's. I am an Infiniti owner already....bought a new QX4 SUV in 2001 and it has been great. That is the vehicle I'm looking to replace with something a little larger with a 3rd row of seats.


How about a pre-owned QX56? :dunno:


----------

